# Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg undergoes more cancer treatment



## The Purge (Aug 23, 2019)

May the FORCE be with us!

Ruth Bader Ginsburg completes radiation therapy for tumor on pancreas


----------



## mdk (Aug 23, 2019)

Don’t get your hopes up, Mary. That heifer will be doing Yoga on your grave.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 23, 2019)

*Ginsburg survived the last ice age *


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2019)

Is it wrong to hope that she kicks the bucket real soon?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 23, 2019)

I wish her recovery, to be immediately followed by a comfortable retirement.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2019)

I wish her well.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 23, 2019)

How many babies have died under her watch?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> How many babies have died under her watch?



Thousands but it not due to abortions.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 23, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > How many babies have died under her watch?
> ...


Ohh  cool story


----------



## Penelope (Aug 23, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



She didn't hold a gun to anyone's head and tell them to get an abortion, did she?? NOPE.  She merely gave a choice *like others on the court to chose* if they wanted a medical abortion.  Its called democracy.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 23, 2019)

The Purge said:


> May the FORCE be with us!


Is this anyway to start a thread?? No commentary? And, no link. What is the point ? You're wishing here  dead aren't you? No so fast

Ruth Bader Ginsburg completes radiation therapy for tumor on pancreas



> Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg completed a three-week course of radiation therapy to treat a tumor on her pancreas, according to a release sent by the Supreme Court Friday. The tumor was treated "definitively," according to the statement, and there is no evidence of disease elsewhere in the body.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 23, 2019)

She needs to retire, and concentrate on her health.


*U.S. Justice Ginsburg treated for pancreatic cancer*



> *WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Liberal U.S. Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg has completed a three-week course of radiation therapy to treat a cancerous tumor on her pancreas, a court spokeswoman said on Friday.*
> 
> *The 86-year old justice, who has had previous cancer scares, tolerated the therapy well and no further treatment is required, spokeswoman Kathy Arberg said in a statement.*
> 
> ...




*U.S. Justice Ginsburg treated for pancreatic cancer*


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 23, 2019)

She may not have a choice.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 23, 2019)

Flash said:


> Is it wrong to hope that she kicks the bucket real soon?


You should consult your Bible


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 23, 2019)

It's always been said pancreatic cancer is a death sentence.

I hope she lives a lot longer, but she really needs to do what's best for the country, and step down.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 23, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > May the FORCE be with us!
> ...


When a POS is on her 3rd cancer surgery, you can just bet that it has migrated to stage 4 all over her body......I give her until Trump's first year in his second term to become rigid....and yes, like many of you when Antonin passed away wishing him well, I do so wish her well but please hurry!


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 23, 2019)

Shes afraid to face God


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 23, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> She needs to retire, and concentrate on her health.
> 
> 
> *U.S. Justice Ginsburg treated for pancreatic cancer*
> ...


Another one.  Damn she must not have much of a pancreas anymore, let alone any grey material.  But she is holding on, but in 2020 I bet with her dying breath, she will curse the democrat party for putting up such shitty candidates, that couldn't replace her.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 23, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > She needs to retire, and concentrate on her health.
> ...



She should have retired when Obama was still in office.
She's the poster girl for people who can't face reality, and let go.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 23, 2019)

*Ruth Bader Ginsburg, 86, leans on U.S. Marshal after leaving Memorial Sloan Kettering ....Death warned over...bow your head in prayer...maybe HE will save you!*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 23, 2019)

The Purge said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Can you read??


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 23, 2019)

From all appearances, she won't last another 5 1/2 years...

Should I send flowers to her funeral to honor  her for not retiring when Obama was still President???


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 23, 2019)

Anyone who stands in the way of fixing the mess they created deserves no honor.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Aug 23, 2019)

I hope President Trump has a good Southern White conservative pick to replace her. It's just a matter of time! Liberals are in a panic over this.

Liberals Are in Full Melt-Down Mode Over News of Ginsburg's Recent Cancer Treatment


BREAKING: Ruth Bader Ginsburg Underwent 3 Weeks Radiation For "Malignant" Tumor Discovered on Her Pancreas


----------



## OldLady (Aug 23, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> She needs to retire, and concentrate on her health.
> 
> 
> *U.S. Justice Ginsburg treated for pancreatic cancer*
> ...


Sorry to hear it. She's done really well so far, but she's got to feel like shit.


----------



## The Purge (Aug 23, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Better than you can think!


----------



## Rocko (Aug 23, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> She needs to retire, and concentrate on her health.
> 
> 
> *U.S. Justice Ginsburg treated for pancreatic cancer*
> ...



I thought the tumor was benign?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Aug 23, 2019)

Here’s to hoping she meets her maker....TONIGHT!


----------



## WillMunny (Aug 23, 2019)

Then it's curtains for her.  Pancreatic cancer is a 99% death sentence at best.

Does anyone know if Ginsberg was a drunk?  Because over the years I've noticed that of all celebrities that have gotten pancreatic cancer, the one and only commonality among these celebs is a history of alcohol abuse.  I realize that being a drunk isn't officially medically proven to cause pancreas cancer, but it is statistically suggestive.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 23, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Here’s to hoping she meets her maker....TONIGHT!


That's wrong hoping death on her. I admit we would be better off, but don't wish it.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 23, 2019)

Rocko said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > She needs to retire, and concentrate on her health.
> ...


No.

Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg has completed three weeks of radiation therapy at a New York City hospital* to treat a malignant tumor on her pancreas, the court said Friday*.

"The tumor was treated definitively and there is no evidence of disease elsewhere in the body," a Court spokesperson said in a statement. "Justice Ginsburg will continue to have periodic blood tests and scans. No further treatment is needed at this time."

An abnormality was detected in early July during a routine blood test, and a subsequent biopsy revealed the tumor.

RUTH BADER GINSBURG SAYS SHE IS 'VERY MUCH ALIVE,' UNLIKE SENATOR WHO SAID SHE'D BE 'DEAD WITHIN SIX MONTHS'

Ginsburg, 86, began radiation on Aug. 5 at Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center in New York and received treatment as an outpatient, the statement said. As part of her treatment, a bile duct stent was placed on her pancreas


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm excited with anticipation she'll do the right thing and step down. It's only a matter of time before she'll be forced to do it as she deteriorates.


Can't you feel the excitement? I know Trump is!


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 23, 2019)

Yeah, don't wish death on people.


----------



## Dekster (Aug 23, 2019)

Yes all the people holding their breathe are the same ones who thought she was recovered last fall.

Anyway, aperson can live awhile with pancreatic cancer, but if she dies/resigns, 2020 is going to be one nasty ass election.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 23, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> Yeah, don't wish death on people.


I agree.

But, I don't want a _Weekend at Bernies_ scenario either.

.


----------



## tycho1572 (Aug 23, 2019)

I’m seeing another SC pick in Trumps future.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 23, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, don't wish death on people.
> ...



Pancreatic cancer can be a prolonged and painful death. Here's hoping she steps down.


----------



## WillMunny (Aug 23, 2019)

Then much like a chicken with its head cut off, Ginsberg is a walking dead woman already who doesn't have the sense to fall down.  Show me how many 84-year-olds who survive pancreatic cancer (hint: the number is zero).


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 23, 2019)

B. Kidd said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



She'll obviously have to. 86 years old, too?


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 23, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> I'm excited with anticipation she'll do the right thing and step down. It's only a matter of time before she'll be forced to do it as she deteriorates.
> 
> 
> Can't you feel the excitement? I know Trump is!




She will never step down as long a Roberts allows her to phone in her votes. I believe she plans to die in office, when that will be, who knows.

.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 23, 2019)

B. Kidd said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


If she did, she would commit Clintonside.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 23, 2019)

OKTexas said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> > I'm excited with anticipation she'll do the right thing and step down. It's only a matter of time before she'll be forced to do it as she deteriorates.
> ...



Possibly, as the left has no common sense.
I don't trust those phone in votes!


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> I hope President Trump has a good Southern White conservative pick to replace her. It's just a matter of time! Liberals are in a panic over this.
> 
> Liberals Are in Full Melt-Down Mode Over News of Ginsburg's Recent Cancer Treatment
> 
> ...



Gee I feel so sad, anyone have a tissue?

Free Margaritas for everyone


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 23, 2019)

B. Kidd said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...




If she steps down with The Trumpster in office, the entire left will demonize her.

However, the Senate Libs already have a Plan B ready, if she does quit or die.

Trump's nominee will have the whole kitchen sink thrown at him or her.   They already have the witnesses ready to come forward with their stories about the nominee at the last moment.  Those witnesses are already prepped and ready to go against the Trump nominee


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 23, 2019)

Wishing death for a person over politics.  Just because someone has a differing point of view doesn't mean you can't respect them for all the accomplishments they have made in life, and especially not hope they die.  Kind of on the same ground as not being happy McCain died because he was honest about his dislike of Trump.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> If she steps down with The Trumpster in office, the entire left will demonize her.
> 
> However, the Senate Libs already have a Plan B ready, if she does quit or die.
> 
> Trump's nominee will have the whole kitchen sink thrown at him or her.   They already have the witnesses ready to come forward with their stories about the nominee at the last moment.  Those witnesses are already prepped and ready to go against the Trump nominee



The left can't be taken even remotely seriously anymore. They aren't even capable of producing  competent nominees. They just follow who the pundit tells them is popular to support. The only one that was remotely dangerous and adult-like they wouldn't even give more than three percent. And I never pick on lefties just for being lefties.

Their future is desolate. It's kind of funny because the GOP is just as horrible with absolutely no grassroots and they'll still skate right through the 2020 on no substance whatsoever.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 23, 2019)

jknowgood said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Is that where she shoots herself in the back of the head twice?  And it's ruled a suicide?


.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 23, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Wishing death for a person over politics.  Just because someone has a differing point of view doesn't mean you can't respect them for all the accomplishments they have made in life, and especially not hope they die.  Kind of on the same ground as not being happy McCain died because he was honest about his dislike of Trump.


I agree....expect commies.  All commies must fucking hang.

Kill a commie for mommy.

.


----------



## tycho1572 (Aug 23, 2019)

Being one nation under God, he will do what’s best for this country.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 23, 2019)

> *It's Just A Matter Of Time! Justice Ginsberg Has Malignant Tumor On Her Pancreas*



Another big reason why Democrats must regain the Senate and White House in 2020.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 23, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> > *It's Just A Matter Of Time! Justice Ginsberg Has Malignant Tumor On Her Pancreas*
> 
> 
> 
> Another big reason why Democrats must regain the Senate and White House in 2020.


WRONG

NEVER

.


----------



## tycho1572 (Aug 23, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> > *It's Just A Matter Of Time! Justice Ginsberg Has Malignant Tumor On Her Pancreas*
> 
> 
> 
> Another big reason why Democrats must regain the Senate and White House in 2020.


That’s not gonna happen. The majority of voters are much smarter than you.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 23, 2019)

To be fair, it's "just a matter of time" from the day we're born.

Good health is only the slowest form of death.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 23, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


One of them used two different guns.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 23, 2019)

jknowgood said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



And one was a rifle.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 23, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Here’s to hoping she meets her maker....TONIGHT!


Knock it the fuck off. You sound like Rdean


----------



## fncceo (Aug 23, 2019)

jknowgood said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Fell down an elevator shaft ... onto some bullets.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 23, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> > *It's Just A Matter Of Time! Justice Ginsberg Has Malignant Tumor On Her Pancreas*
> 
> 
> 
> Another big reason why Democrats must regain the Senate and White House in 2020.




The D's are doing the best they can to sink the Economy, figuring that is their best path to victory, like they did in 2008,

In addition, Red China is trying to fix the election for the Democrats.  So far, NONE of the D candidates have denounce President For Life Xi or the tariffs he is imposing on American manufacturers.   In the event, the D's would win, the first order of business will be possible collusion between the D's and Red China.

China Covertly Subverting Trump Reelection


----------



## kyzr (Aug 23, 2019)

Amy Coney Barrett, Notre Dame law professor, ready to replace Ginsberg, whenever RBG leaves




Amy Coney Barrett - Wikipedia


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Wishing death for a person over politics.  Just because someone has a differing point of view doesn't mean you can't respect them for all the accomplishments they have made in life, and especially not hope they die.  Kind of on the same ground as not being happy McCain died because he was honest about his dislike of Trump.


Ginsburg died last year...………………….

I do not know how anyone can stand the smell


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 23, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Fell down an elevator shaft ... onto some bullets.


...after rigor morits had already set in.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 23, 2019)

kyzr said:


> Amy Coney Barrett, Notre Dame law professor, ready to replace Ginsberg, whenever RBG leaves
> 
> View attachment 275708
> Amy Coney Barrett - Wikipedia


Too Jesus Nazi.

We need a hardcore 2nd Amendment person who will rule that the 2nd means what it says, and who will strike down as unconstitutional, all Federal and State gun laws.

.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 23, 2019)

It's time for the old broad to retire, she's been reduced to just another dead weight Democrat filling space and sucking the American taxpayer dry.
.
 
,


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2019)

Ginsberg and her colleague made correct judgments on the Bladensburg Peace Cross, not the rest of those icehole SCOTUS. This radiation on the pancreas must be cutting edge, but how is it performed? Go Ginsberg!!


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 23, 2019)

badger2 said:


> Ginsberg and her colleague made correct judgments on the Bladensburg Peace Cross, not the rest of those icehole SCOTUS. This radiation on the pancreas must be cutting edge, but how is it performed? Go Ginsberg!!




Don't you think that the Old Lady has earned a retirement?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 23, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> I'm excited with anticipation she'll do the right thing and step down. It's only a matter of time before she'll be forced to do it as she deteriorates.
> 
> 
> Can't you feel the excitement? I know Trump is!



INDEED
Trumps gotta be giddy ...STICK IT TO DA GLOBO homo multi culti  commie conformist establishment fags DJT!





ANd YES !
Yes a fair White southern guy who is in love with the constitution ..... as long as it aint a globo homo rino or GW shrub " compassionate conservative " ill take it
Trumps gotta be giddy ...STICK IT TO DA GLOBO homo multi culti  establishment fags
Retire or Die you old commie jew hag rat bastid






OH cant wait for the meltdown! Hopefully he can get one in before the election and they pull a massive Brett K attack .A 2020 Trump  Victory will almost be assured


----------



## satrebil (Aug 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Trump's nominee will have the whole kitchen sink thrown at him or her.   They already have the witnesses ready to come forward with their stories about the nominee at the last moment.  Those witnesses are already prepped and ready to go against the Trump nominee



Oh you know it!

Remember this gem?


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 23, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing death for a person over politics.  Just because someone has a differing point of view doesn't mean you can't respect them for all the accomplishments they have made in life, and especially not hope they die.  Kind of on the same ground as not being happy McCain died because he was honest about his dislike of Trump.
> ...



Yes, you Qanon people are a joke, you prove that quite well.


----------



## Scamp (Aug 23, 2019)

Democrats are already lining up women to make false sexual harassment claims against whoever Trump nominates for the Supreme Court.


----------



## daveman (Aug 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


"Yes, I really do swear I was assaulted by [insert name here] at some indeterminate time in the past."


----------



## Terri4Trump (Aug 23, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> I hope President Trump has a good Southern White conservative pick to replace her. It's just a matter of time! Liberals are in a panic over this.
> 
> Liberals Are in Full Melt-Down Mode Over News of Ginsburg's Recent Cancer Treatment
> 
> ...



That piece of shit IS a malignant tumor. Oh my God, if she croaks and Trump appoints another justice the Left will go out of their fucking minds. LOL


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 23, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> > I hope President Trump has a good Southern White conservative pick to replace her. It's just a matter of time! Liberals are in a panic over this.
> ...




They're already out of their minds.
But that's okay as for the most part they are as harmless as the mentally ill homeless.
The only difference is that they have jobs and shelter.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 23, 2019)

All the more reason to vote for Dem Senators and a Dem President.

We can't afford a right wing SCOTUS


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 23, 2019)

WillMunny said:


> Then it's curtains for her.  Pancreatic cancer is a 99% death sentence at best.
> 
> Does anyone know if Ginsberg was a drunk?  Because over the years I've noticed that of all celebrities that have gotten pancreatic cancer, the one and only commonality among these celebs is a history of alcohol abuse.  I realize that being a drunk isn't officially medically proven to cause pancreas cancer, but it is statistically suggestive.


She is known for drinking considerable quantities of wine.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 23, 2019)

Lesh said:


> All the more reason to vote for Dem Senators and a Dem President.
> 
> We can't afford a right wing SCOTUS


That would be the best thing that could happen to this country.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 23, 2019)

Is it possible that the democrat party is putting pressure on the poor woman to hang in there through Trump's 1st term even though she is in pain? Isn't it likely that her decision making capability will be skewed while she is on heavy pain meds? Why doesn't the poor woman retire and find some comfort for her last days?


----------



## Lesh (Aug 23, 2019)

Yea..if you LOVE corporations, want to lose your healthcare...and want to see abortions outlawed...let Republicans control the Executive office and the Senate


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Aug 23, 2019)

She's received treatment and is cancer free. You sick fucks longing for her death are disgusting.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Aug 23, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> That piece of shit IS a malignant tumor. Oh my God, if she croaks and Trump appoints another justice the Left will go out of their fucking minds. LOL





B. Kidd said:


> They're already out of their minds.
> But that's okay as for the most part they are as harmless as the mentally ill homeless.
> The only difference is that they have jobs and shelter.



They may start a real revolution in the streets, to the extent that they can


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 23, 2019)

At 89 her chance at living for five years is 2%....


----------



## Diver Diva (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## JustAGuy1 (Aug 23, 2019)

*"
Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg just completed three weeks of radiation therapy at Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center in New York after doctors found a cancerous tumor on her pancreas, the U.S. Supreme Court revealed in a statement released Friday (Aug. 23). Her treatment went well and doctors found no evidence of disease elsewhere in the body. 

Ginsburg began her treatment in early August, less than a year after undergoing surgery to remove one lobe of her lung that had cancerous lesions. Doctors discovered the lesions when treating Ginsburg after she **fell and broke three ribs**. The justice recovered from her broken ribs and lung surgery and continues to maintain a busy schedule even after this latest health issue, **NPR reported**. "* 

Ruth Bader Ginsberg Just Completed Another Cancer Treatment, and She's Good to Go.

Let the battle begin.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 23, 2019)

OldLady said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > She needs to retire, and concentrate on her health.
> ...



Yep, I don't wish what she's dealing with on anyone.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 23, 2019)

Why don't you read and see if there is another thread on this? Dupe thread. 

Uh oh Ruth Buzzy Ginsberg treated for another cancerous pancreatic tumor


----------



## JGalt (Aug 23, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> I’m seeing another SC pick in Trumps future.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Aug 23, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Why don't you read and see if there is another thread on this? Dupe thread.
> 
> Uh oh Ruth Buzzy Ginsberg treated for another cancerous pancreatic tumor



You'll live.


----------



## Votto (Aug 23, 2019)

She is doing fine, thanks for asking.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Votto said:


> She is doing fine, thanks for asking.



Sure because pancreatic cancer is so treatable.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 23, 2019)

*6-3 Supreme Court, anybody?*

*



*

*Tick... tick... tick... *


----------



## Votto (Aug 23, 2019)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > She is doing fine, thanks for asking.
> ...



She really died in 2017 dolt.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Votto said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Of course she did. (rolling my eyes)


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm already sick of the several weeks of wall to wall cable tv mourning and sickening tributes we will be subjected to.
And she's not even dead yet.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 23, 2019)

Lesh said:


> All the more reason to vote for Dem Senators and a Dem President.
> 
> We can't afford a right wing SCOTUS


You will get to legally ph uk barnyard animals yet!


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 23, 2019)

Somehow if another justice on the right is nominated and pass we will see a current justice move to the left in voting. Swampitis you know!


----------



## JGalt (Aug 23, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> I'm already sick of the several weeks of wall to wall cable tv mourning and sickening tributes we will be subjected to.
> And she's not even dead yet.



Just wait 'til she goes tits up: It's will be weeks of praise and then the Pope will officially declare her a saint.

Probably the Patron Saint of  ̶A̶b̶o̶r̶t̶e̶d̶ Murdered Babies or something.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 23, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Somehow if another justice on the right is nominated and pass we will see a current justice move to the left in voting. Swampitis you know!


That's already happened...John Roberts.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 23, 2019)

Ruth Bader Gins Borg.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2019)

Yes, she may have earned a retirement, though don't cash Ruth out just yet. What surprises may her genome hold at that age?! What can cutting-edge cancer therapy from Sloane-Kettering tell us about future internal applications of radiotherapy in geriatrics?! Ruth's pancreas rt may be cutting-edge, and the tumor was localized, not metastatic.

Aug 2019  Pancreatic Cancer / Proton Radiotherapy
Proton beam therapy for tumors of the upper abdomen.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....does not deposit a dose beyond the tumor....'

The earlier lung nodules were likely caused by the physical trauma of broken ribs.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 23, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> It's always been said pancreatic cancer is a death sentence.
> 
> I hope she lives a lot longer, but she really needs to do what's best for the country, and step down.


You mean do what is best for you....not the country.

That said she is a sharp tough old bird.  I don’t see her departing that quickly.  It isn’t her first cancer rodeo and it was caught early.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2019)

If proton, Ruth's cancer could get a very large, localized dose to kill it.


----------



## justoffal (Aug 23, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> It's always been said pancreatic cancer is a death sentence.
> 
> I hope she lives a lot longer, but she really needs to do what's best for the country, and step down.



Nah....she needs a good dirt nap. As long as she's got a pulse they'll scream like hell if Trump tries to replace her.

She's getting close and it looks like it's gonna be cancer.

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Aug 23, 2019)

badger2 said:


> Yes, she may have earned a retirement, though don't cash Ruth out just yet. What surprises may her genome hold at that age?! What can cutting-edge cancer therapy from Sloane-Kettering tell us about future internal applications of radiotherapy in geriatrics?! Ruth's pancreas rt may be cutting-edge, and the tumor was localized, not metastatic.
> 
> Aug 2019  Pancreatic Cancer / Proton Radiotherapy
> Proton beam therapy for tumors of the upper abdomen.  - PubMed - NCBI
> ...



She'll be Swiss cheese in six months.

Jo


----------



## Crixus (Aug 23, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> She needs to retire, and concentrate on her health.
> 
> 
> *U.S. Justice Ginsburg treated for pancreatic cancer*
> ...




I agree. But hey, talk about going out with your boots on! I just couldent will my self to live like that. So, for her own good I hope the reaper comes to SCOTUS here soon. I would love to watch the libtards melt down while Trump appointed another justice. The shit storm would be epic.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 23, 2019)

Coyote said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > It's always been said pancreatic cancer is a death sentence.
> ...



At her age she has a 2% chance of living five more years.
And having had cancer already going five years is even more unlikely.
    It ain't about being tough in this case.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2019)

Like 2016, 2020 could be about a SCOTUS pick. That's good for Trump.


----------



## Billiejeens (Aug 23, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



She was waiting for the hildabeast


----------



## Billiejeens (Aug 23, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> > *It's Just A Matter Of Time! Justice Ginsberg Has Malignant Tumor On Her Pancreas*
> 
> 
> 
> Another big reason why Democrats must regain the Senate and White House in 2020.




More likely to lose the house than win either of those.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


It's sad that her life is so tied to politics that she has nothing in life to enjoy beyond her job. I pity her.


----------



## Billiejeens (Aug 23, 2019)

kyzr said:


> Amy Coney Barrett, Notre Dame law professor, ready to replace Ginsberg, whenever RBG leaves
> 
> View attachment 275708
> Amy Coney Barrett - Wikipedia




Absolutely


----------



## Billiejeens (Aug 23, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I doubt that she enjoys it
She's just a left wing lunatic


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Amy Coney Barrett, Notre Dame law professor, ready to replace Ginsberg, whenever RBG leaves
> ...


The left will actually go to WAR over this -- a WAR ON WOMEN!


----------



## Billiejeens (Aug 23, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



They will portray her as anti woman due to her conservative values.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 23, 2019)

Coyote said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > It's always been said pancreatic cancer is a death sentence.
> ...



She's 89, frail, ill health, and she has one of the absolute most important jobs in the nation. Time to ride out in the sunset.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 23, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Wishing death for a person over politics.  Just because someone has a differing point of view doesn't mean you can't respect them for all the accomplishments they have made in life, and especially not hope they die.  Kind of on the same ground as not being happy McCain died because he was honest about his dislike of Trump.


I doubt there are many people who wish her death. Im a republican and i feel bad for her. She served our nation for a long time, and even if i dont agree with her political leanings, that doesnt mean shes the devil. She deserves our respect, but that doesnt mean we cant also be happy about snatching up another SC seat.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 23, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing death for a person over politics.  Just because someone has a differing point of view doesn't mean you can't respect them for all the accomplishments they have made in life, and especially not hope they die.  Kind of on the same ground as not being happy McCain died because he was honest about his dislike of Trump.
> ...



I have absolutely no doubt that some of the people here actually do wish death on her.  No doubt about it whatsoever.  Most are the same people that went from supporting McCain, to hating him for not liking Trump, and then celebrating his death.  Flat out ugly,


----------



## bodecea (Aug 23, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Shes afraid to face God


Now....here we have a typical CRC.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 23, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Here’s to hoping she meets her maker....TONIGHT!


And another fine CRC......karma....here's hoping for karma and you....some dark nite....soon.


----------



## Billiejeens (Aug 23, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Most people who didn't like McCain, didn't like him long before Trump came along, mostly because he betrayed his party at every opportunity. 
RBG should retire, but she won't for political reasons.
So, if death is the only way that she will leave,  So be it.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


His stance against MMA in the early years really pissed me off.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 23, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



So much so that he won the Republican nomination to run for President?  Come on... even if these specific people didn't like him then, it doesn't make it any less classless to celebrate his death.  It is her RIGHT to stay in the job as long as she wants, that's how the Supreme Court works.  It is a LIFE-TIME appointment.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Aug 23, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> She's received treatment and is cancer free. You sick fucks longing for her death are disgusting.


She's not cancer free, not by a long shot!


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Aug 23, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


Her nomination to the supreme Court will put Democrats to the test for sure. Here's why:

[Barrett has five biological *children* and two *children* adopted from Haiti. Her youngest biological *child* has special needs. *Barrett* is a practicing Roman Catholic.]

Will they attack her for being diverse adopting two black Haitian kids? Or will they show their hypocrisy?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 23, 2019)

bodecea said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Here’s to hoping she meets her maker....TONIGHT!
> ...



Mmmmmmmmmm, god I hope so too !


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 23, 2019)

Fuck all of the activist SC judges.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 23, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> She's received treatment and is cancer free. You sick fucks longing for her death are disgusting.



Yeah, that's what they said the last time she had treatment.


----------



## Billiejeens (Aug 23, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...




In a same world Democratics would care about those optics.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 23, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> She needs to retire, and concentrate on her health.
> 
> 
> *U.S. Justice Ginsburg treated for pancreatic cancer*
> ...


She will die soon. Pancreatic cancer is bad news.


----------



## skye (Aug 23, 2019)

sorry


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 23, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > She's received treatment and is cancer free. You sick fucks longing for her death are disgusting.
> ...


She's 86. Her body is breaking down. She's not healthy.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 23, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Wishing death for a person over politics.  Just because someone has a differing point of view doesn't mean you can't respect them for all the accomplishments they have made in life, and especially not hope they die.  Kind of on the same ground as not being happy McCain died because he was honest about his dislike of Trump.


All is fair in love and WAR... LOL


----------



## skye (Aug 23, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...




But many other human beings live a very long  90 years old and more some 100 years old, so age depends on your genes and all that.

Ruth on the other hand is a different story all together.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 23, 2019)

Ruth Bader Ginsburg treated for pancreatic cancer - CNNPolitics




> *Washington (CNN)*Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg has been treated for pancreatic cancer in New York City, the Supreme Court announced Friday.
> 
> "The tumor was treated definitively and there is no evidence of disease elsewhere in the body," the court said.
> 
> ...



RBG is 86 years old and has many cancer scares in the past year.  This is noteworthy because it might lead to another opening for a Supreme Court Justice.

Anyone can imagine the politics of this event, but first of all, we have to be sensitive to the condition and well being of RBG.  It must be hard for her and her family to cope with the situation and we shouldn't be adding to the chaos of the event.

We shouldn't act like liberals and wish her ill.  Let's stand up and applaud her courage and career.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2019)

This is the fourth thread on Ruth?


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Aug 23, 2019)

Usually when Pancreatic cancer is diagnosed being malignant, it's too late. That's why they call Pancreatic cancer the Silent Killer. My friend was diagnosed with it. He lasted one month. Another friend lasted six weeks.


----------



## skye (Aug 23, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Usually when Pancreatic cancer is diagnosed being malignant, it's too late. That's why they call Pancreatic cancer the Silent Killer. My friend was diagnosed with it. He lasted one month. Another friend lasted six weeks.



Yep....the end is near and inevitable.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 23, 2019)

There should be some directive for the SC to intervene when a Justice is not well enough to do the job.  Earlier this year, she was absent from the court but continued to deliberate on her own and send her vote in.  I applaud her for her courage, but when you are not in the court to ask questions and hear evidence, well, I question if that is considered "Doing the job."

And what happens if a Justice has dementia and cannot recognize that he or she is having difficulty managing her own affairs, let alone again, adequately doing their job?

What happens then?


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 23, 2019)

skye said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Yes, but I'm talking about her endless bouts with tumors popping up every few months. I watched my mother go from a relatively healthy senior citizen to a feeble old lady who couldn't step over a curb, all within 6 months.

It's like watching a mechanical clock wind down. I can tell. It's Ginsberg's time. It's in the genes.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 23, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Usually when Pancreatic cancer is diagnosed being malignant, it's too late. That's why they call Pancreatic cancer the Silent Killer. My friend was diagnosed with it. He lasted one month. Another friend lasted six weeks.


My two best friends had it and lasted less than a year.


----------



## skye (Aug 23, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...




Yes.

That's what I'm saying.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 23, 2019)

badger2 said:


> This is the fourth thread on Ruth?


I'm sorry.  I did a search and nothing came up.  I am going to ask a Mod to delete this.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 23, 2019)

She's no longer fit to serve and the ONLY reason she's still there is to serve the Left's agenda of keeping her seat filled to prevent another Trump appointment.

Of course, everyone knows this.   But she is not going to make it and Trump will get to fill her vacancy.
Too bad he flat out refuses to put REAL conservatives on the court.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 23, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> She's no longer fit to serve and the ONLY reason she's still there is to serve the Left's agenda of keeping her seat filled to prevent another Trump appointment.
> 
> Of course, everyone knows this.   But she is not going to make it and Trump will get to fill her vacancy.
> Too bad he flat out refuses to put REAL conservatives on the court.


Are there any that would want to go through the confirmation?


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Aug 23, 2019)

Penelope said:


> I wish her well.



I wish her to GTFO, whatever way it takes, so that Trump can replace her with a new justice exactly one year from now going into the election!


----------



## BrokeLoser (Aug 23, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



They’ll be pissed...the bitch should have adopted wetback kids.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 23, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...




LMAO, it won't matter, the commies can't stop a confirmation.

.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 23, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Most people that kill don’t have a gun to there head either


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 23, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Just like when the female was given a choice to have sex. No guns to the head.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 23, 2019)

Wow trump is going to have another pick and McConnell is going to ram in a anti abortion judge .. I can’t wait


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 24, 2019)

OKTexas said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...




I agree, however, the libs just don't think they were extreme enough with Kav.   They plan to really juice it up for the next justice.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 24, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




Great, it would be a gift if it were to happen June or July next year. The American people need a reminder of how slimy the commies are.

.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 24, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I find its most males that do not like the abortion law, and its all mainly males who want it changed, like your guy in your avatar. young and foolish & stupid. You guys just want to lord it over women.  What do you give a shit about the woman up the street who gets an abortion, you do not know her.

you people make me ill, because you want to control others, people you don't even know.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

I have read that Justice Ginsberg is receiving  "Bile Duct Stent"  which is a treatment Typically used in advance cases of cancer to provide end of life care. I ask Republican's not to cheer her passing comes and pray that she is prepared to meet God. Don't be like a leftist and cheer about it.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 24, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have read that Justice Ginsberg is receiving  "Bile Duct Stent"  which is a treatment Typically used in advance cases of cancer to provide end of life care. I ask Republican's not to cheer her passing comes and pray that she is prepared to meet God. Don't be like a leftist and cheer about it.



Democrats do not cheer her passing. Its you trampers that want her to pass, the quicker the better. She will die on the bench.


----------



## wamose (Aug 24, 2019)

If Trump replaces her it will be a nice counterbalance to the leftie radicals, Kagan and Sotomayor. The reaction of the hard core lefties will be priceless. Lets do this thing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

Penelope said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have read that Justice Ginsberg is receiving  "Bile Duct Stent"  which is a treatment Typically used in advance cases of cancer to provide end of life care. I ask Republican's not to cheer her passing comes and pray that she is prepared to meet God. Don't be like a leftist and cheer about it.
> ...


 Already off the rails, and unhinged I see. You took all that from what I posted? No wonder you leftist are called snowflakes you are mentally stable in your safe spaces when will melt easily when taken from that safe space.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 24, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No you are off the rails saying leftist cheer about it.  Pray harder, he isn't listening. Pray night and day for her survival. Go to church and pray, pray there are no mass shootings as well. You guys should be bringing your lunch to your church will all the praying your do about things.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

Penelope said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I said Leftist cheer about what?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 24, 2019)

I won't cheer her death, but I will say she's contributed to America's demise.

Unfortunately, Trump will never appoint a REAL Right Wing Conservative to the court.
All of his appointments generally vote along liberal lines, after all...at the core he is still a NewYork Democrat turned RINO.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Already off the rails, and unhinged I see. You took all that from what I posted? No wonder you leftist are called snowflakes you are mentally stable in your safe spaces when will melt easily when taken from that safe space.



You are the one posting hoping someone will die so you can put another neanderthal on the bench before we run the lot of you out of office next year.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 24, 2019)

Penelope said:


> No you are off the rails saying leftist cheer about it.



Your solid focus on fake news outlets is clearly showing.
He's referring to the Left's open, public cheering the passing of David Koch.

Your Left wing media no doubt also is cheering so you apparently didn't notice.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 24, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > No you are off the rails saying leftist cheer about it.
> ...



Too late, all the trampers want her dead.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Already off the rails, and unhinged I see. You took all that from what I posted? No wonder you leftist are called snowflakes you are mentally stable in your safe spaces when will melt easily when taken from that safe space.
> ...


OFF THE HING LEFTIST
You took that from this post?


bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have read that Justice Ginsberg is receiving  "Bile Duct Stent"  which is a treatment Typically used in advance cases of cancer to provide end of life care. I ask Republican's not to cheer her passing comes and pray that she is prepared to meet God. Don't be like a leftist and cheer about it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

Penelope said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I can't fix your delusional state of mind.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > No you are off the rails saying leftist cheer about it.
> ...


Pretty much


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 24, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I won't cheer her death, but I will say she's contributed to America's demise.
> 
> Unfortunately, Trump will never appoint a REAL Right Wing Conservative to the court.
> All of his appointments generally vote along liberal lines, after all...at the core he is still a NewYork Democrat turned RINO.



I think it's whoever is whispering names into his ear. All that kerfluffle over Kavanaugh, and dime to a dollar he votes just like Kennedy would.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 24, 2019)

In b4 animatronic Ginsberg!
Will there be another SC appointment before 11/2020? 

She's not dead yet, and I'm not wishing it on her, but she looks too old to be working.


----------



## Fueri (Aug 24, 2019)

Has been undergoing treatment for recurrence of pancreatic cancer, apparently.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

Penelope said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I would like for her to retire I would love for her to be prepared to meet God when she does die.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > I won't cheer her death, but I will say she's contributed to America's demise.
> ...


It doesn' matter who Trump appoints he's going to be given resistance.


----------



## bullwinkle (Aug 24, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > No you are off the rails saying leftist cheer about it.
> ...





BasicHumanUnit said:


> He's referring to the Left's open, public cheering the passing of David Koch.
> Your Left wing media no doubt also is cheering so you apparently didn't notice.


I haven't seen any discrediting of David Koch on any media, nor any cheering.  And certainly not anything like the crowing about the death of Ted Kennedy or John McCain by those like you who claim some sort of moral superiority nobody else can see.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> OFF THE HING LEFTIST
> You took that from this post?



That you are describing the medical procedure as "I hope she dies soon!"  

Um. Yeah.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> In b4 animatronic Ginsberg!
> Will there be another SC appointment before 11/2020?
> 
> She's not dead yet, and I'm not wishing it on her, but she looks too old to be working.



I'd have no problem with mandatory retirement for judges at age 70.  That would have meant we'd have gotten rid of some conservative judges who hang on too long, too.


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2019)

Ginsburg holds one of the most important positions in our country shaping policy for generations. She clearly needs to step aside and let someone else take the position. Partisan politics sucks. To bad judges don't just interpret the law which leads to BS like this.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 24, 2019)

Penelope said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Correction. Want her replaced on the bench. If that occurs due to her rather expected demise given her age; so be it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

bullwinkle said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


All you need to do is go on Tweeter. And I have not forgotten how leftist reacted to the death of Ronald Reagan.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 24, 2019)

Penelope said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have read that Justice Ginsberg is receiving  "Bile Duct Stent"  which is a treatment Typically used in advance cases of cancer to provide end of life care. I ask Republican's not to cheer her passing comes and pray that she is prepared to meet God. Don't be like a leftist and cheer about it.
> ...



She is a Jew so you cheer it, Sheri


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > OFF THE HING LEFTIST
> ...


You suck at reading minds and interpretation of someone's intent.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 24, 2019)

Penelope said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have read that Justice Ginsberg is receiving  "Bile Duct Stent"  which is a treatment Typically used in advance cases of cancer to provide end of life care. I ask Republican's not to cheer her passing comes and pray that she is prepared to meet God. Don't be like a leftist and cheer about it.
> ...



Can you read? And comprehend?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 24, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have read that Justice Ginsberg is receiving  "Bile Duct Stent"  which is a treatment Typically used in advance cases of cancer to provide end of life care. I ask Republican's not to cheer her passing comes and pray that she is prepared to meet God. Don't be like a leftist and cheer about it.



I reserve "cheering" death for those who were personally responsible for the death of millions, like Hitler, Stalin or Mao. I do blame RGB in part for the death of millions of the unborn. However, I put "cheering" in quotes because it's not that; it's gratitude that it's over. I do not take that relief with RBG because abortion is still not over.

Leftist ghouls are cheering the death of David Koch on Twitter because he disagreed with their politics. That's all it takes for them.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have read that Justice Ginsberg is receiving  "Bile Duct Stent"  which is a treatment Typically used in advance cases of cancer to provide end of life care. I ask Republican's not to cheer her passing comes and pray that she is prepared to meet God. Don't be like a leftist and cheer about it.


Why should Republicans cheer her passing?
I think the biggest worry is what the left is going to do because of this.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 24, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have read that Justice Ginsberg is receiving  "Bile Duct Stent"  which is a treatment Typically used in advance cases of cancer to provide end of life care. I ask Republican's not to cheer her passing comes and pray that she is prepared to meet God. Don't be like a leftist and cheer about it.


I just hope she doesn't suffer too long.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 24, 2019)

2016 called they want their news back.






I don't want her dead. Sans terrorists or murderers or rapists, I don't want anyone dead. Hell I never wanted Obama dead when a lot of righties did. I just wanted him gone. These people have families that will grieve their passing. I don't wish that on anyone. 

That being said, I do think think shes a left wing radical who should have never made it to the SCOTUS.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 24, 2019)

bullwinkle said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You're being stupid on purpose.
*Ghoulish Bill Maher: 'F**k' David Koch. 'I'm Glad He's Dead'*


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I
> Leftist ghouls are cheering the death of David Koch on Twitter because he disagreed with their politics. That's all it takes for them.



Well, yeah, that and he poisoned our politics with his stupidity...  that's why we are glad he's burning in hell.  

Oh, Fetuses still aren't people.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 24, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have read that Justice Ginsberg is receiving  "Bile Duct Stent"  which is a treatment Typically used in advance cases of cancer to provide end of life care. I ask Republican's not to cheer her passing comes and pray that she is prepared to meet God. Don't be like a leftist and cheer about it.


----------



## MAGAman (Aug 24, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Too late, all the trampers want her dead.


Your sickness on display.

TDS....


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Aug 24, 2019)

Just as I thought. Once the Bile Duct stent goes in, it's just a waiting process for the end to come. She'll eventually be put in hospice. Trump should go ahead and call conservative judge Amy Coney Barrett and tell her to get ready to be nominated to take Ginsbergs place.

Analysis: Justice Ginsburg's "Bile Duct Stent" - A Treatment Typically Used in Advanced Cases to Provide End of Life Care


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have read that Justice Ginsberg is receiving  "Bile Duct Stent"  which is a treatment Typically used in advance cases of cancer to provide end of life care. I ask Republican's not to cheer her passing comes and pray that she is prepared to meet God. Don't be like a leftist and cheer about it.
> ...


I'm sure there will be some that would cheer it I just hope I'm wrong.for the most part Republicans haven't been known for cheering about deaths like leftist do.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 24, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


A DNA test will soundly disprove your ignorant assertion...


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 24, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Already off the rails, and unhinged I see. You took all that from what I posted? No wonder you leftist are called snowflakes you are mentally stable in your safe spaces when will melt easily when taken from that safe space.
> ...


Biden is the best you got. That's all i got to say.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have read that Justice Ginsberg is receiving  "Bile Duct Stent"  which is a treatment Typically used in advance cases of cancer to provide end of life care. I ask Republican's not to cheer her passing comes and pray that she is prepared to meet God. Don't be like a leftist and cheer about it.
> ...


Koch was an antitrumper


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Depends......nobody really knows if these nasty Republican are really Republicans......and most of us aren't really Republicans by choice. Some of us are Libertarians and some are just moderates.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 24, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Her support for abortion could keep her out.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 24, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Oh I know, and it still wasn't enough to call off the leftist ghouls. They're still railing about how glad they are he's dead just cause they heard he's rich and conservative


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > OFF THE HING LEFTIST
> ...


You're just a big ole a side of Irony 


JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 24, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


I believe you will burn in hell for celebrating the deaths of our babies. The same for Ginsburg.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 24, 2019)

One down and only a few tens of millions more of these fuckers to go.


----------



## MAGAman (Aug 24, 2019)

Amy had better get ready for the Fascist Left to try to ruin her life.


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2019)

I don't wish she would die.  That would be un-Christian of me.  I just wish she would step down while we have a Republican President and a Republican Senate.  She needs to be replaced with a Conservative Justice so we can work toward restoring some of the Liberty we have lost.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 24, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I know she is a Jew, but I do wish her many more years.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Aug 24, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Amy had better get ready for the Fascist Left to try to ruin her life.


She's been prepared for a while now.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2019)

jknowgood said:


> Biden is the best you got. That's all i got to say.



Far better than the Game Show host you have. 

The ironic thing is you had half a dozen really qualified guys in 2016, and you went with the crazed game show host.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Oh I know, and it still wasn't enough to call off the leftist ghouls. They're still railing about how glad they are he's dead just cause they heard he's rich and conservative



No, we are glad he's dead because he contributed to the despoiling of the environment to make himself richer.  

Thousands of real people are going to die because we aren't addressing Global Warming.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 24, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Biden is the best you got. That's all i got to say.
> ...


Trump has done better than Obama, and will be YOUR president till 2024.


----------



## Desperado (Aug 24, 2019)

There should be an age limit for all government positions including the Supreme Court.  Ginsburg is 86  way past her prime.   Set the Government Mandatory Retirement age at 75


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Aug 24, 2019)

Interesting find:

_This is important because a biliary stent is only installed if a tumor was large enough to cause blockage of the bile duct from the liver to the intestine._

_._

Patients near the end of life often undergo invasive procedures, such as biliary stenting for obstructive jaundice, with the intent of relieving symptoms.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 24, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Just as I thought. Once the Bile Duct stent goes in, it's just a waiting process for the end to come. She'll eventually be put in hospice. Trump should go ahead and call conservative judge Amy Coney Barrett and tell her to get ready to be nominated to take Ginsbergs place.
> 
> Analysis: Justice Ginsburg's "Bile Duct Stent" - A Treatment Typically Used in Advanced Cases to Provide End of Life Care



A bile duct stint is palliative care, not end of life care.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 24, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> > Just as I thought. Once the Bile Duct stent goes in, it's just a waiting process for the end to come. She'll eventually be put in hospice. Trump should go ahead and call conservative judge Amy Coney Barrett and tell her to get ready to be nominated to take Ginsbergs place.
> ...


My closest friend evah had a bile stent installed, a mere three months before she died of pancreatic cancer.

Spin it any way you want, this is not a good sign for anyone.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 24, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > White_MAGA_Man said:
> ...



This is true.  Just a bit disconcerting to watch the vultures have such glee over the impending death of someone.  But this is politics and we all know that politics trump morals.


----------



## Crixus (Aug 24, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > White_MAGA_Man said:
> ...




A second round of pancreatic cancer on top of some lung cancer and Colon cancer is not a good sign for anyone. Many have said she is tough. I would opine one who keeps trucking after all this is a bad ass. That said, she should quit politics and go rest.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 24, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


I'm not one of those vultures....This is not good news for her longevity.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> > Just as I thought. Once the Bile Duct stent goes in, it's just a waiting process for the end to come. She'll eventually be put in hospice. Trump should go ahead and call conservative judge Amy Coney Barrett and tell her to get ready to be nominated to take Ginsbergs place.
> ...


stints are not a cure they are used for relief of the disease meaning end of life care.


----------



## Crixus (Aug 24, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Just as I thought. Once the Bile Duct stent goes in, it's just a waiting process for the end to come. She'll eventually be put in hospice. Trump should go ahead and call conservative judge Amy Coney Barrett and tell her to get ready to be nominated to take Ginsbergs place.
> 
> Analysis: Justice Ginsburg's "Bile Duct Stent" - A Treatment Typically Used in Advanced Cases to Provide End of Life Care


----------



## bullwinkle (Aug 24, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


I HAVE forgotten how leftists reacted to the death of Reagan.  I do not remember hearing any.  I didn't much like the Reagan years, but I do not recall hearing or reading any of the acid malice so common today.  I don't have tweet or facebook either.  And maybe I'm not looking in the right places, but while I have heard of David Koch's goals and accomplishment, some unfavorable to many, I have not heard the vitriol you claim leftists spew.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 24, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > White_MAGA_Man said:
> ...



palliative care is not about a cure, it is about comfort.  But comfort does not have to be end of life.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 24, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > No you are off the rails saying leftist cheer about it.
> ...


Cheering Koch's death?  I gave t's & p's.


----------



## Crixus (Aug 24, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...




86 is a ripe old age though. Look at her career. Look how far she has gone and the impact she has had. It's long past her time to go, and it's not wrong to be glad she won't be in that seat anymore. What should worry you is what thenTDS crazed libtards will do to keep the seat from being filled. That thought is what's scarey.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Aug 24, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


It does when it pertains to her!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


lol end of life care


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 24, 2019)

Crixus said:


> 86 is a ripe old age though. Look at her career. Look how far she has gone and the impact she has had. It's long past her time to go, and it's not wrong to be glad she won't be in that seat anymore. What should worry you is what thenTDS crazed libtards will do to keep the seat from being filled. That thought is what's scarey.



By the GOP's own standards the seat should not be filled till after the election.  But we know they will not abide by them.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 24, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



is different than palliative care


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


*Improves Quality of Life*
Palliative care teams specialize in treating people suffering from the symptoms and stress of serious illnesses such as cancer, congestive heart failure (CHF), chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD), kidney disease, Alzheimer’s, Parkinson’s, Amyotrophic Lateral Sclerosis (ALS) and many more. This type of care treats pain, depression, shortness of breath, fatigue, constipation, nausea, loss of appetite, difficulty sleeping, anxiety and any other symptoms that may be causing distress.

The team will help you gain the strength to carry on with daily life. In short, palliative care will help improve your quality of life.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 24, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Thanks for proving I am correct.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

bullwinkle said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > bullwinkle said:
> ...


It was there you don't remember it because you ignore it now and go to tweeter read some of the tweets about Koches death


----------



## The Purge (Aug 24, 2019)

I know it’s hard to imagine the Liberals becoming more unhinged....but when Trump replaces RBG and wins re-election (in whatever order that happens) just imagine the disturbance in the Liberal “force”!!!


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 24, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have read that Justice Ginsberg is receiving  "Bile Duct Stent"  which is a treatment Typically used in advance cases of cancer to provide end of life care. I ask Republican's not to cheer her passing comes and pray that she is prepared to meet God. Don't be like a leftist and cheer about it.



It is a shame and I hope she is not suffering.


----------



## MAGAman (Aug 24, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> This is true.  Just a bit disconcerting to watch the vultures have such glee over the impending death of someone.  But this is politics and we all know that politics trump morals.


You were probably watching the news coverage of Koch's death and got confused.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

The Purge said:


> I know it’s hard to imagine the Liberals becoming more unhinged....but when Trump replaces RBG and wins re-election (in whatever order that happens) just imagine the disturbance in the Liberal “force”!!!


I am curious just how Democrats will handle having one less seat if Ginsberg resigns? Will they stall by using "let the voters decide"? Or will they allow an appointment to proceed?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 24, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > I know it’s hard to imagine the Liberals becoming more unhinged....but when Trump replaces RBG and wins re-election (in whatever order that happens) just imagine the disturbance in the Liberal “force”!!!
> ...



The two parties will take the exact opposite position they had 4 years ago...once again proving there is little difference between the parties


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 24, 2019)

If gin slut falls off and Kennedy retires WOW.. democrats heads will expolide! 

RAM CONSERVATIVES IN  McConnell!


----------



## MAGAman (Aug 24, 2019)

Penelope said:


> She didn't hold a gun to anyone's head and tell them to get an abortion, did she?? NOPE.  She merely gave a choice *like others on the court to chose* if they wanted a medical abortion.  Its called democracy.


Great point..

Kinda like nobody put a gun to Democrats' heads and made them buy slaves... Democrats weren't pro-slavery. They were pro-choice.. Right?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 24, 2019)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



So you’re a hypocrite? How interesting.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> 2016 called they want their news back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If the left's leaders started kicking the bucket, by suicide or other means,....how many liberals would move to Costa Rica? It would be like the cockroaches scurrying out from under a pallet of garbage.

Imagine an America without liberals for one solid year.


----------



## wamose (Aug 24, 2019)

Democrats won't let Ruth be replaced even if she dies. They'd prop her up in a chair and make believe, just like that movie, Psycho,


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 24, 2019)

wamose said:


> Democrats won't let Ruth be replaced even if she dies. They'd prop her up in a chair and make believe, just like that movie, Psycho,


What is the difference between alive Ginsberg or a dead one? Nothing


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 24, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > 86 is a ripe old age though. Look at her career. Look how far she has gone and the impact she has had. It's long past her time to go, and it's not wrong to be glad she won't be in that seat anymore. What should worry you is what thenTDS crazed libtards will do to keep the seat from being filled. That thought is what's scarey.
> ...


The Repubs should never ever believe the Progs again in anything. The truth is, at this point more Repub judges only delay what you and the Progs want. Frankly we are still moving leftward. But you can't keep things artificially. And that is your achilles heel. All of this needs high taxes. Your best is not good enough in enough numbers and you are emasculating those who are of greatness for diversity.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Aug 24, 2019)

Bile Duct Stent...that's where then cancer is big enough to surround and choke off the bile duct


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 24, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > May the FORCE be with us!
> ...



The mods messed up the thread.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Aug 24, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


I had a good thread on her bile stent in the politics forum. They merged it into this one and it's now definitely screwed up.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## WillPower (Aug 24, 2019)

I don't wish death or a painful death on anybody....The hideous comments the equally hideous Bill Mahr made about the dead Koch brother, are testimony to the vicious/cowardly nature of the modern commiecrat.  But facts are facts....Ginsburg has pancreatic cancer....the press release is saying she had a "successful" radiation treatment; be that as it may.  Is she going to die soon?  Maybe not, but given her age and energy, she is probably not long for the Court.  It's hard to imagine her as anything but an old, hunched over communist, but she was once an attractive young woman on her way to a successful life:






So the President will soon have another vacancy on the Court.  Schumer has sworn he'll stop it...the Turtle has told him to kick rocks.  My pick?  the same guy who was a finalist the last two times...Thomas Hardiman.  With him you'll counter the continued weak-suck behavior of Roberts...another blown-up Bush pick.

Thomas Hardiman - Wikipedia


----------



## wamose (Aug 24, 2019)

Ruthie had a good run but she seems to have turned into a rabid partisan these days. Things like this happen. But whatever the cause, she really isn't doing herself or her country any good by staying on the court. Good luck, time to move on.


----------



## WillPower (Aug 24, 2019)

wamose said:


> Ruthie had a good run but she seems to have turned into a rabid partisan these days. Things like this happen. But whatever the cause, she really isn't doing herself or her country any good by staying on the court. Good luck, time to move on.



She's also said both Gorsuch and Kavanaugh are solid justices and that the Rats attempt to stack the Court are wrong.  She tends to like tradition although her votes are always leftist and there is no room for tradition with today's leftists.  Her time has come and gone....she should spend her final days whacked out on heroin....a great drug if you're over 80.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2019)

What are Democrats willing to do if she dies?????????

That's a big question.


----------



## okfine (Aug 24, 2019)

WillPower said:


> I don't wish death or a painful death on anybody....The hideous comments the equally hideous Bill Mahr made about the dead Koch brother, are testimony to the vicious/cowardly nature of the modern commiecrat.  But facts are facts....Ginsburg has pancreatic cancer....the press release is saying she had a "successful" radiation treatment; be that as it may.  Is she going to die soon?  Maybe not, but given her age and energy, she is probably not long for the Court.  It's hard to imagine her as anything but an old, hunched over communist, but she was once an attractive young woman on her way to a successful life:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*"Ruthie Is A Goner"*
What a hypocrite you are. Ok for you to talk shit, huh?


----------



## jwoodie (Aug 24, 2019)

Ginsberg was one of the first transparently partisan justices on the Supreme Court, i.e., slavishly serving Democratic Party interests.  Many of her arguments would have been laughed out of the Court if she had been making them on the other side of the bench.


----------



## WillPower (Aug 24, 2019)

okfine said:


> *"Ruthie Is A Goner"*
> What a hypocrite you are. Ok for you to talk shit, huh?



I have no idea what you're getting at....do you?


----------



## WillPower (Aug 24, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> What are Democrats willing to do if she dies?????????
> 
> That's a big question.



Since Mitch claimed the Rats couldn't make an election year pick with Garland, Schumer figures the Court would stay at 8 Justices until 2021.  Mitch says that was then, this is now.  Hey they should have considered the consequences of calling him "Moscow Mitch"...now they have a more determined enemy than ever.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 24, 2019)

WillPower said:


> I don't wish death or a painful death on anybody....The hideous comments the equally hideous Bill Mahr made about the dead Koch brother, are testimony to the vicious/cowardly nature of the modern commiecrat.  But facts are facts....Ginsburg has pancreatic cancer....the press release is saying she had a "successful" radiation treatment; be that as it may.  Is she going to die soon?  Maybe not, but given her age and energy, she is probably not long for the Court.  It's hard to imagine her as anything but an old, hunched over communist, but she was once an attractive young woman on her way to a successful life:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She was hot 60 years ago...


----------



## WillPower (Aug 24, 2019)

percysunshine said:


> She was hot 60 years ago...



I was amazed when I saw the pic.....not bad, not bad at all...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 24, 2019)

another Ginsburg is dying thread....


----------



## WillPower (Aug 24, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> another Ginsburg is dying thread....



Wrong as usual....a thread about a pick Trump will have to make and the Senate fight that will follow.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 24, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> another Ginsburg is dying thread....



Everyone is dying...the ‘when’ thingy...well...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 24, 2019)

WillPower said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > another Ginsburg is dying thread....
> ...




as already stated, another thread about Ginsburg dying.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 24, 2019)

She just needs to hold on for another 15 months.    When Trump loses the 2020 election, then we can replace Ginsberg.  After stalling for 2 months.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 24, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> She just needs to hold on for another 15 months.    When Trump loses the 2020 election, then we can replace Ginsberg.  After stalling for 2 months.



only if the Senate changes hands.


----------



## WillPower (Aug 24, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> as already stated, another thread about Ginsburg dying.



So if you have something better to do....shoo!  It's not a requirement she has to die to leave the Supremes.  If you could read you'd see that.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 24, 2019)

WillPower said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > as already stated, another thread about Ginsburg dying.
> ...




right

Because "Ruthie is a goner" is about her retiring.


----------



## okfine (Aug 24, 2019)

WillPower said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > *"Ruthie Is A Goner"*
> ...


Obviously you don't


----------



## WillPower (Aug 24, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> She just needs to hold on for another 15 months.    When Trump loses the 2020 election, then we can replace Ginsberg.  After stalling for 2 months.



Anything for the party eh, comrade?   Chemo, radiation, nanopartical.....they are all tough and especially tough on a woman her age....why should she worry about reading briefs between barfing sessions.....let her go.


----------



## WillPower (Aug 24, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> right
> 
> Because "Ruthie is a goner" is about her retiring.



Correct...pour yourself another drink...you just might have learned something.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 24, 2019)

WillPower said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > Ruthie had a good run but she seems to have turned into a rabid partisan these days. Things like this happen. But whatever the cause, she really isn't doing herself or her country any good by staying on the court. Good luck, time to move on.
> ...



Trump should nominate a conservative woman to replace Ginsburg...


----------



## skews13 (Aug 24, 2019)

WillPower said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > What are Democrats willing to do if she dies?????????
> ...



Ah look, another vampire posting on Ginsberg

If she wasn’t alive you fuck wits wouldn’t have anything to post about would you?

The part I find fascinating is how you turds think that if she was replaced by Trump, somehow the whole country would convert to American Taliban like you losers are and conform to all decisions by the illegitimately packed court, of which the majority of the country will have no respect.

Boy are you turds in for a rude awakening.


----------



## jwoodie (Aug 24, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> What are Democrats willing to do if she dies?????????
> 
> 
> That's a big question.



As was shown during the Cavanaugh hearings, the Democrats will stop at nothing to prevent another Trump appointment.  On the other hand, they have forfeited any moral argument to prevent one.  If Ginsberg dies (or retires) before the next election, the only avenue left to the Dems would be a coordinated series of procedural and legal obstacles to postpone a Senate confirmation vote.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 24, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> What are Democrats willing to do if she dies?????????
> That's a big question.


The same as they do whenever things don't go their way (or sometimes even when they do):

:


----------



## WillPower (Aug 24, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Trump should nominate a conservative woman to replace Ginsburg...



Well, a woman would keep the Rats from claiming the pick was a serial-rapist in high school, right?  maybe not.  Maybe Napolitano will stop trashing him on the Fox & Friends couch if he thinks he has a chance.  Nicky Haley might work come to think of it if she doesn't have an eye on the WH.  A woman could put an end to the fable Trump hates women and women hate Trump.  I'm sticking with Hardiman....remember, he faked out the media by starting to drive from Pennsylvania to D.C. before the Gorsuch pick...good sport, good man.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 24, 2019)

WillPower said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > She just needs to hold on for another 15 months.    When Trump loses the 2020 election, then we can replace Ginsberg.  After stalling for 2 months.
> ...



No.  It is about not trusting the current administration.


----------



## WillPower (Aug 24, 2019)

skews13 said:


> Ah look, another vampire posting on Ginsberg
> 
> If she wasn’t alive you fuck wits wouldn’t have anything to post about would you?
> 
> ...



Hey skewie....how many boards are you flinging shit on today?  Our "awakening" already happened and your ilk is being taken apart, root and branch.  Maybe moving to Venezuela should be in your future...just remember to pack a lot of toilet paper as full of shit as you are.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 24, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> She just needs to hold on for another 15 months.  When Trump loses the 2020 election, then we can replace Ginsberg. After stalling for 2 months.


Except even DNC Chairman Perez thinks that won't happen.
*DNC Chief: ‘Our nominee won't stand a chance against Trump’*
“_These numbers are daunting." said Perez who added, “Our eventual nominee won't stand a chance against Trump and the GOP's fundraising machine..._”  





WillHaftawaite said:


> only if the Senate changes hands.


 I'd say both the Senate and House will be decided by the president's coattails, especially if Trump wins. Even if there is enough electorate hatred to beat Trump - which I doubt - they may still want to keep a leash on any Democrat Socialist.


----------



## WillPower (Aug 24, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> No.  It is about not trusting the current administration.



You are currently safer and richer than you've ever been before....wait, it's WinterBorn....nevermind.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Aug 24, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> She just needs to hold on for another 15 months.    When Trump loses the 2020 election, then we can replace Ginsberg.  After stalling for 2 months.


Not going to happen!


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Aug 24, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...


He will. Her name is Amy Coney Barrett.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 24, 2019)

When The Reaper tidies thing up you can bet that real Republicans will show respect.

Only those who have decided to act like Democrats will have nasty words.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2019)

jwoodie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > What are Democrats willing to do if she dies?????????
> ...


I suggest taking the Democraps tact by expanding the court......




Then do exactly a 180 from what Democrats would do.......and fill the seats with rightwing justices that want to end abortion and slam shut the border.......and they'll wail like stuck pigs.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 24, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> I hope President Trump has a good Southern White conservative pick to replace her. It's just a matter of time! Liberals are in a panic over this.
> 
> Liberals Are in Full Melt-Down Mode Over News of Ginsburg's Recent Cancer Treatment
> 
> ...


I've been hearing that Amy someone or other.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Leftist will be down a seat do you really want that?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 24, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


I agree the thread I started was about her dying not having surgery.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 24, 2019)

Penelope said:


> I wish her well.


And Trump?


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 24, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


She held a gun to the head of the child, and pulled the trigger


----------



## skews13 (Aug 24, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



And when the majority of the states don't respect those decisions and give sanctuary to women seeking abortions in ways you haven't even thought about yet, and safety to immigrants, your next move is going to be what?


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 24, 2019)

Wishing the death of someone over political differences Is disgusting and wrong. A bunch of assholes are celebrating one of the Koch brother’s death.

I find it all repulsive and a sick side of politics.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 24, 2019)

The Purge said:


> May the FORCE be with us!
> 
> Ruth Bader Ginsburg completes radiation therapy for tumor on pancreas


The body double got sick too now?


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 24, 2019)

The Purge said:


> May the FORCE be with us!
> 
> Ruth Bader Ginsburg completes radiation therapy for tumor on pancreas


*I have the date in the pool of Nov 12 and it still looks like a winner to me.  Most of the people I know don't make it more than a year..*


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 24, 2019)

The Purge said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


*I still have Nov 21 as the departure date.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 24, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > May the FORCE be with us!
> ...


*It was cover on all the National news you need to watch NBC news for up to date information fair a balanced. *


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 24, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I wish her recovery, to be immediately followed by a comfortable retirement.


*They will give her a big send off on NBC.    *


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 24, 2019)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > I wish her recovery, to be immediately followed by a comfortable retirement.
> ...



I suspect the Democrats would stuff her ala Norman Bates and prop her up on the bench if they thought they could get away with it.

Her recent bout has got them all shook up.


----------



## justoffal (Aug 25, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I love how they always say when she comes out of the hospital that the treatment has been completed with no trace of the disease left which of course is Ludacris.

Her body has shown a predilection to regenerate cancerous growth. For all we know the stimulus might be right in the supreme Court building itself.  So the race is on Trump has 16 months that no one can do anything about.  At this point I don't think there's any possible way Ginsburg is going to make another 16 months.

But wait! There's another health crisis brewing in the scotus! Unbeknownst to most of the public judge Sotomayor is no better off than Ginsburg.  She is severely diabetic and has had some close episodes of late.  She could actually go before Ginsburg.  Notice how that's been kept under wraps.

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Aug 25, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



She's going to hang in there in an attempt to block a Trump appointment.  This isn't about the scouts anymore it's pure unmitigated politics.

Pancreatic cancer once it's been treated has a nasty 50-50 chance of metastasizing in hundreds of separate sites throughout the body.  It happens about half the time.
If she's one of those unlucky ones in a few months she'll have cancer everywhere and it won't be treatable.  She probably knows this already.

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Aug 29, 2019)

The Purge said:


> May the FORCE be with us!
> 
> Ruth Bader Ginsburg completes radiation therapy for tumor on pancreas



It's important to keep this on the top page.
Some of our patrons here believe that keeping it mum will extend the Justice's life somehow 

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Aug 29, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > May the FORCE be with us!
> ...



She is almost certainly within six months of the cemetery.  What amazes me is how it's almost illegal to discuss it.

Jo


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 29, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubbs said:
> ...



This situation is proof that Justices are no longer there to interpret law, and render rulings. They are there to make sure their "side" is served.


----------



## justoffal (Aug 29, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



It would appear to be the case....
I find however that the general difference between the right and the left is that the right seeks to ensure the preservation of traditional constitutionality whereas the left is constantly seeking the destruction of the very same.

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Sep 1, 2019)

skews13 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > jwoodie said:
> ...



They can do whatever they want with their own money.

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Sep 1, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I wish her recovery, to be immediately followed by a comfortable retirement.



She's not going to retire...if you know anything about pancreatic cancer you also know that she'll likely be dead in six months. This is a choice she is making.

Jo


----------



## hadit (Sep 1, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> > I'm excited with anticipation she'll do the right thing and step down. It's only a matter of time before she'll be forced to do it as she deteriorates.
> ...



In the scenario where she leaves office before the election, the democrats have only themselves to blame when Trump picks the most hard core conservative he can find and forces a nasty fight. We know Trump is vindictive, and they've given him absolutely zero reason to accommodate their desires or compromise with them in any way. 

We also know that no matter who he picks, the fight will be nastier than ever before, so he might as well ignore what they want anyway.


----------



## hadit (Sep 1, 2019)

Lesh said:


> All the more reason to vote for Dem Senators and a Dem President.
> 
> We can't afford a right wing SCOTUS



Nice to see you admit we don't have one.


----------



## hadit (Sep 1, 2019)

whitehall said:


> Is it possible that the democrat party is putting pressure on the poor woman to hang in there through Trump's 1st term even though she is in pain? Isn't it likely that her decision making capability will be skewed while she is on heavy pain meds? Why doesn't the poor woman retire and find some comfort for her last days?



Because politics.


----------



## hadit (Sep 1, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> She's received treatment and is cancer free. You sick fucks longing for her death are disgusting.



I agree. Let her retire and rest. Write books. Give lectures.


----------



## hadit (Sep 1, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



Hypocrisy, definitely. They will throw anything and everything at her. Anything anyone says about her will be immediately seized on, believed and amplified. Truth need not apply. 

Of course, that just means that any real issues will be discounted by the thinking class, because the shrieking class will go so far the other way.


----------



## hadit (Sep 1, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



They have long since ceased to care. It's all about Trump for them.


----------



## hadit (Sep 1, 2019)

Penelope said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You do realize that you just did what you were complaining about, right?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 1, 2019)

The Purge said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



What a disgrace, talk about a POS.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 1, 2019)

hadit said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > White_MAGA_Man said:
> ...



Following the insanity of their attack on Kavanaugh, I think the Democrats will be hard pressed to implement any kind of  effective attack on a new nominee, despite having Romney as a Flake replacement.

They will simply look more ridiculous than before.


----------



## hadit (Sep 1, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > 86 is a ripe old age though. Look at her career. Look how far she has gone and the impact she has had. It's long past her time to go, and it's not wrong to be glad she won't be in that seat anymore. What should worry you is what thenTDS crazed libtards will do to keep the seat from being filled. That thought is what's scarey.
> ...



Why would they? They're politicians, after all. Democrats wouldn't, not with an opportunity like that. Should she leave office at any time prior to the election, I fully expect Trump to appoint, the democrats to go berserk over, and the Senate to confirm, a replacement.


----------



## hadit (Sep 1, 2019)

The Purge said:


> I know it’s hard to imagine the Liberals becoming more unhinged....but when Trump replaces RBG and wins re-election (in whatever order that happens) just imagine the disturbance in the Liberal “force”!!!



Screaming at the sky would become so passe.


----------



## hadit (Sep 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > What are Democrats willing to do if she dies?????????
> ...



That and they've given Trump absolutely no reason to accommodate anything they want. We know he's vindictive, and after years of the worst abuse imaginable, I think he would love to ram the most partisan conservative down their throats he can and watch them go completely bonkers. 

Of course, he could surprise us all.


----------



## hadit (Sep 1, 2019)

jwoodie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > What are Democrats willing to do if she dies?????????
> ...



The problem with that is they really don't have many tools left. I said when Reid went nuclear that it would come back to bite them, and in this case it would. Basically, they're left depending on the good will of the Republicans. In years past, that would have been enough, but today...


----------



## hadit (Sep 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Trump should nominate a conservative woman to replace Ginsburg...
> ...



I think Trump should play games with them. Float a fake name so they go berserk on that person, then pull a switch and give them somebody else they're not prepared for.


----------



## hadit (Sep 1, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



True, but I am hard pressed to imagine any less of an attack on any nominee because they're so obsessed with Trump.


----------



## justoffal (Sep 1, 2019)

hadit said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > She's received treatment and is cancer free. You sick fucks longing for her death are disgusting.
> ...



Aside from being pressured I suspect her own personal stubbornness will make her hang in till she's room temperature.  

It's too bad really.

Could also be that she feels retiring would actually hasten her death.

Jo


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 1, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


You misunderestimate the Democrats. They will be mor viscous. Shes a true conservative and they know what it means for the next 30 years.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank God Justice Ginsburg is feeling better

A great American


----------



## jwoodie (Sep 1, 2019)

Kavanaugh was confirmed 50-48 with one Democrat vote (Manchin-WV).  If Romney decides to pull a McCain, the next vote could be close.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 1, 2019)

hadit said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > All the more reason to vote for Dem Senators and a Dem President.
> ...


We currently have a "conservative" (corporatist) SCOTUS that is 5-4.

AT 6-3 we (the nation) are screwed


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



More vicious?  Yes.  More credible in another junior-high style attack?  No.  They will be laughed at in spite of media support.

No one in their right mind actually believed Christine Blasey Ford.  Democrats especially knew it was a scam.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 1, 2019)

Lesh said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



Au contraire, at 6-3 we as a nation can exhale.  Only you people will be screwed.


----------



## justoffal (Sep 1, 2019)

Lesh said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



You fool....

The biggest and nastiest corporatists on the planet are lefties...

Jo


----------



## Lesh (Sep 1, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


For one we can kiss abortion good bye

Along with workers rights


----------



## Lesh (Sep 1, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Yea...all those "leftist" oil and coal companies like Exxon and Koch


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 1, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



Both doubtful in the extreme.

You've bought into the socialist nightmare propaganda I see.  Revel in your abject horror.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 1, 2019)

Damn democrats took that rag doll right out of surgery and threw her on stage lol ..” see she’s alive” lol


----------



## Jackson (Sep 1, 2019)

What happens when a Justice is too ill to come to court and hear arguments but refuses to retire?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 1, 2019)

Jackson said:


> What happens when a Justice is too ill to come to court and hear arguments but refuses to retire?



https://www.quora.com/What-happens-...e-is-not-dead-but-cannot-perform-their-duties


----------



## Jackson (Sep 1, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > What happens when a Justice is too ill to come to court and hear arguments but refuses to retire?
> ...


so, we could be in deep doo doo if she's too sick to perform her duties, but too tough to admit it.  How about if she is in a coma?  I would guess that Congress would act to either remove her or make a new law to cover that situation.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 1, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



We'd be back to 8 members with 5-3 decisions.  Any change would take awhile because of the adversarial condition between the Americans and the Democrats.


----------



## justoffal (Sep 1, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



With anything else this might be an issue.

With pancreatic cancer however I do not believe you will have to worry about that.
It becomes fatal 100% of the time especially after its treated.

She's not just going to get sick she'll go down fast and hard. Come to think of it maybe she's better off just waiting for that to happen while she's working.

After 3 weeks of radiation and/or chemo treatment she's probably only about 78 lbs of glow in the  dark homunculus anyway.

Jo


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 1, 2019)

If you know anything about her history, she only made it to the SCOTUS because of political correctness, in true, Democrat style..   Sad story of filling a seat on the SCOTUS out of pressure rather than qualifications.   Hence the litany of horrid crud she brought to the court.

She was / is about as UnQualified to be on the court as Lily Tomlin.

On second thought, Lily Tomlin would have been better qualified.


----------



## justoffal (Sep 2, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> If you know anything about her history, she only made it to the SCOTUS because of political correctness, in true, Democrat style..   Sad story of filling a seat on the SCOTUS out of pressure rather than qualifications.   Hence the litany of horrid crud she brought to the court.
> 
> She was / is about as UnQualified to be on the court as Lily Tomlin.
> 
> On second thought, Lily Tomlin would have been better qualified.



I always assumed that her record breaking confirmation numbers actually meant something.  Apparently not.

Jo


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 2, 2019)

justoffal said:


> I always assumed that her record breaking confirmation numbers actually meant something.  Apparently not.
> Jo



It does mean something.

It meant there are way too many politically correct morons in positions of power.

Don't be confused, there were and are PLENTY of women more than qualified.  But not her.


----------



## justoffal (Sep 2, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > I always assumed that her record breaking confirmation numbers actually meant something.  Apparently not.
> ...



Amen


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Sep 2, 2019)

Too bad something can't be done about the cancer of her ACLU values upon her rulings.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 2, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> If you know anything about her history, she only made it to the SCOTUS because of political correctness, in true, Democrat style..   Sad story of filling a seat on the SCOTUS out of pressure rather than qualifications.   Hence the litany of horrid crud she brought to the court.
> 
> She was / is about as UnQualified to be on the court as Lily Tomlin.
> 
> On second thought, Lily Tomlin would have been better qualified.



She was quite qualified.
Ruth Bader Ginsburg - Wikipedia

Every bit as qualified as a Kavanaugh.
Brett Kavanaugh - Wikipedia

And probably more so then Clarence Thomas.
Clarence Thomas - Wikipedia


You just don’t like the fact she is a liberal.


----------



## Frannie (Sep 3, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> Wishing the death of someone over political differences Is disgusting and wrong. A bunch of assholes are celebrating one of the Koch brother’s death.
> 
> I find it all repulsive and a sick side of politics.


But Goonsburg wishes the deaths of millions of children,  The fact is that she is already dead, and mocking herself every day


----------



## Frannie (Sep 3, 2019)

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > If you know anything about her history, she only made it to the SCOTUS because of political correctness, in true, Democrat style..   Sad story of filling a seat on the SCOTUS out of pressure rather than qualifications.   Hence the litany of horrid crud she brought to the court.
> ...


The only thing Goonsburg is qualified for is a depends commercial


----------



## Aletheia4u (Sep 3, 2019)

The Purge said:


> May the FORCE be with us!
> 
> Ruth Bader Ginsburg completes radiation therapy for tumor on pancreas


----------



## justoffal (Sep 4, 2019)

Aletheia4u said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > May the FORCE be with us!
> ...



I am confident that we can keep this thread on the top page long enough for it to see her demise.
I know that sounds Morbid and I harbor her no Ill will...it is the perception of the displeasure here amount
certain individuals that we even dare to post under this thread that amazes me.  It seems they think that silencing the 
thread will cause her to live longer.


----------



## justoffal (Sep 5, 2019)

hadit said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Barret is the melting water to the left's
Wicked witch.

Her very presence singes their eyeballs.

Jo


hadit said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Her very presence is like Garlic to a vampire for them.

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Sep 6, 2019)

hadit said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > White_MAGA_Man said:
> ...



It's true...I just had to embarrass a close personal friend today who was raving about Trump and the Alabama gaffe... Which was no gaffe at all.  They make complete asses out of themselves before they even double-check what it is they're saying. 

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Sep 7, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



Yeah I wonder how she would fare in cognitive reflex test.

Jo


----------



## Frannie (Sep 7, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Depends how gullible the person is...…………..


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 7, 2019)

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > If you know anything about her history, she only made it to the SCOTUS because of political correctness, in true, Democrat style..   Sad story of filling a seat on the SCOTUS out of pressure rather than qualifications.   Hence the litany of horrid crud she brought to the court.
> ...


She was with the ACLU is that correct? That in itself is questionable. We know how old Ruth and the other two broads are always going to vote. When Repubs get the judge somehow they are not totally on the other side as advertised after confirmed.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 7, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Better than Trump I am sure.


----------



## justoffal (Sep 7, 2019)

Coyote said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



I dunno dude....

Chemo doesn't just kick ass on cancer cells ya know.

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Sep 7, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



Roberts votes with liberals about half the time.

Jo


----------

